# Tesco hot dog rolls....



## JamesGG (10 Sep 2009)

6 pack €1.19, 12 pack €4.00, explain.


----------



## dereko1969 (10 Sep 2009)

I am not Tesco so can't. Perhaps ask them?


----------



## jhegarty (10 Sep 2009)

JamesGG said:


> 6 pack €1.19, 12 pack €4.00, explain.



Special offer on 6 pack ?


----------



## zag (10 Sep 2009)

Sigh.

12 pack pricing is to catch out people who think that a 12 pack of hot dog rolls is good value @ €4 or don't check the prices.  I gather that it works.

It's always worth checking prices of larger and smaller unit quantities.  Sometimes smaller quantities are discounted and it makes sense to buy lots of small ones than one big one.

Normally this isn't the case, but sometimes it is.

z


----------



## enoxy (11 Sep 2009)

Not great at maths - which is the best value?


----------



## callybags (11 Sep 2009)

Are the sizes the same?

Is there a price per KG shown on the pack?


----------



## woodbine (11 Sep 2009)

i've noticed that in Aldi, a four pack of toilet paper is much cheaper per unit than the multi pack (i think it's a nine pack).


----------



## SparkRite (11 Sep 2009)

In Tescos the other day, 1 litre of orange juice €1.49 or buy two for €3.50 !!

Sigh........


----------



## sam h (11 Sep 2009)

Tesco often have these anomilies.

It was cheaper to buy a half dozen eggs rather than a dozen (medium) but they have spotted that & now it's a cent or 2 cheaper for the dozen.


----------



## gabsdot (11 Sep 2009)

Here's another one. In Dunnes they have a box of Ariel washing powder which does 28 washes and it costs E6.99. they have another box which does 60 washes and it's E21.00. ???
the sickening thing is that last week I bought the E21 box.


----------



## DrMoriarty (11 Sep 2009)

Every little helps.

I reckon it's quite deliberate. Didn't they get rapped over the knuckles a few years back for doing this with bales of nappies, in the days before they had to display the unit price? People assumed that 72 nappies would be cheaper than 2 x 36 and in fact were shelling out 5% or 10% more.


----------



## TreeTiger (11 Sep 2009)

For a long time in Dunnes (my local one anyhow) a 250 ml container of cream was €1.19, but a 500 ml container was €2.49; they've just changed it recently so that the larger one is now cheaper than two of the smaller ones.


----------



## JamesGG (12 Sep 2009)

Again, the ice cream advertised at 1.79 for two litres, scanned in at 2.12. These lads are getting a letter.


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Sep 2009)

JamesGG said:


> Again, the ice cream advertised at 1.79 for two litres, scanned in at 2.12. These lads are getting a letter.



Weren't you meant to get the item for nothing because of the overcharge.


----------



## smiley (13 Sep 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Weren't you meant to get the item for nothing because of the overcharge.




You sure are, but i bet the op never read his till receipt until he got home.

You should always read the till receipt before you leave the shop. They are always making mistakes...not just tesco but all these supermarkets.


----------



## JamesGG (7 Oct 2009)

They wrote back and said that the hot dog rolls must have been on special and they can confirm the ice cream was prices at 2.12 and that I must have looked at the wrong ice cream!

I was in there today again and found the ice cream clearly priced at 1.67 and the same ice cream on another shelf for 1.79, none of which were 2.12. I emailed them two pictures. Also the  reddie brek 500g was more expensive than the 750g. There were prices like this all over the place. I wish some reporter would do a write up about this and get them to get the finger out. 

And I know I should have better things do do, local shop ripping me off I can let go, multinational giant ripping me off I cant. And I just love ice cream.


----------



## Bronte (7 Oct 2009)

Do the price displays not show the unit price or per kilo price, it makes it much easier to see which is cheaper, if not bring a calculator.


----------



## MOB (7 Oct 2009)

Bronte said:


> Do the price displays not show the unit price or per kilo price, it makes it much easier to see which is cheaper, if not bring a calculator.



The unit price is normally a useful guide, but with ice cream a per-litre price can be misleading.  Some brands have a lot of air whipped into the mix.  Some of the premium brands are far more dense, packing a lot more ice cream into a smaller volume.  This can be better value - provided, of course, that you eat it with a small spoon so as to savour the densely packed flavour in every mouthful......   

On the other hand, the 'half air' brands do have the advantage that when you take them from the deep freeze, it is a little easier to pry loose a scoop; With a more dense ice cream, it is easier to leave it out of the freezer for 10 minutes before serving - which is not ideal unless you are serving up the entire tub.  So if you are inclined to buy a tub and make it last a couple of weeks, heavily aerated ice cream is the product for you.

What you really need in the Supermarket is a portable scales so that you can weigh the ice cream.  Or you can run over the fruit and veg section with the different brands to satisfy yourself as to which contains more by weight.

Of course, this is only part of the battle.  If you like a nice rasberry or black cherry ice cream, the relative density of the fruit ingredients can have a significant bearing on the value of the product.   

Really, it's a constant struggle to conquer the notorious problems inherent in securing good value in ice cream.


----------



## Bronte (7 Oct 2009)

..


----------



## Qbot (7 Oct 2009)

This is a great thread.. tesco drives me nuts with all their odd pricing!
and i ALWAYS check my receipt before i leave as they are constantly making mistakes. 
Just before the Summer I went to buy some strawberries in tesco - think they were doing a special offer, say €2.50 for fresh strawberries and cream. (yes i had the correct package of strawberrries). When I looked at my receipt they had charged me €4. I queried this and they said because I hadnt taken the free cream then they charged me for the strawberries at the higher price. If I took the free cream, the strawberries were €2.50... 
bizarre... so i told them to refund me the €4 i had paid for the strawberries (too lazy and fustrated to walk to the back of the shop to get the cream!)


----------



## Kine (7 Oct 2009)

It's amazing how many people can't do maths in their heads. And I mean a LOT. this sort of stuff will catch out anyone not paying attention. I like the price per k.g. place s have now...makes life easier.


----------



## olddog (8 Oct 2009)

Money said:


> has anyone ever had hot dog ice cream?



I dont like the drift of this thread.


Rgds

Olddog


----------



## sam h (8 Oct 2009)

Tesco still at it
  375grm of Cheerios = € 2.15 (had a per kg price)
  600grm of Cheerios = € 4.29 (didn;t have a kg price)

The funny part was the 600 gram box had a "WAS €4.29......NOW €4.29"

What a bargain, no reduction in price and dearer than buying 2 od the smaller boxes!!

Spotted about 4 or 5 of these.  Also notice there are loads of products they don't have since the did their change over recently.  I guess streamlining is their way to keep the prices down


----------



## GreenQueen (9 Oct 2009)

There was an interesting short piece at the end of Watchdog on BBC1 last night relating to this subject.

FWIW I've found that shopping online has eliminated this problem for me because the price per KG/L/item is normally clearly stated beside the price.


----------

